# New. Do Red Bellies Need A Water Heater?



## Piranhabearbird (Mar 2, 2016)

Going to buy a red belly do I need a water heater or is a filter and air pump good enough?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Water needs to stay mid 70s, 80F at the hottest...

Yes, you most likely need a heater unless you live in a tropical environment.


----------

